# ventless clothes dryer



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

Anyone approving ventless clothes dryers??

Pros/ Cons??

Meets code????????

https://lgwasherdryer.com/ventless-dryer-guide/

http://laundry.reviewed.com/content/whirlpool-duet-wed99hedw-heat-pump-dryer-review


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Haven't had to consider it yet. If we did, the dryer would have to be in place at final. We would require what the IRC requires, then note it for the record, and move on.

M1502.4.7 Exhaust duct required. Where space for a
clothes dryer is provided, an exhaust duct system shall be
installed. Where the clothes dryer is not installed at the
time of occupancy the exhaust duct shall be capped or
plugged in the space in which it originates and identified
and marked “future use.”

Exception: Where a listed condensing clothes dryer is
installed prior to occupancy of the structure.


----------



## conarb (Mar 20, 2017)

The con is that the house could be sold to someone with a conventional dryer, these ventless dryers have been experimented with for the last 60 years.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

Is this defined in the code:::


""" listed condensing clothes dryer """


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks like condensing dryer equals a ventless driver.

Thanks for the code reference


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

fatboy said:


> Haven't had to consider it yet. If we did, the dryer would have to be in place at final. We would require what the IRC requires, then note it for the record, and move on.
> 
> M1502.4.7 Exhaust duct required. Where space for a
> clothes dryer is provided, an exhaust duct system shall be
> ...




Is it in the IMC?????


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2017)

The evaporated water either goes down the drain, or collects in a tray that the user must empty after a cycle.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2017)

Florida has exceptions allowing the ductless, condensing dryers in the residential and mechanical codes


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2017)

cda said:


> Is it in the IMC?????



No, the IRC.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2017)

fatboy said:


> No, the IRC.



From the IMC;

504.1 Installation. Clothes dryers shall be exhausted in
accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions. Dryer
exhaust systems shall be independent of all other systems and
shall convey the moisture and any products of combustion to
the outside of the building.

Exception: This section shall not apply to listed and
labeled condensing (ductless) clothes dryers.

Interesting that it clarifies condensing with ductless.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------

